# Pressing rhinestones on the front and back of same shirt



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Ack! One more quesstion today?

I did a search on the forums before posting this, and found info about heat transfers, but not for rhinestones.

I have someone who wants a rhinestone design on the front of a t-shirt and then a name in rhinestones on the back.

I guess this will work to press the front and back of the shirt..... should I do the small one first and then the bigger one, or does it even matter? If I put a teflon pillow in between the layers, will that protect the rhinestones that have already been pressed on the other side of the shirt?

Nothing like working on one t-shirt for two days.  This better get quicker.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Although I haven't done rhinestones on both sides of a shirt, I have put them on a shirt that was already screen printed on both sides. I just put a piece of card stock in between the front and back and made sure I had teflon or parchment paper on the lower platen so it was protected from the ink. I also covered the ink on the side I was applying the rhinestones to to protect my upper unit. I put the cardstock in between when just doing a rhinestone transfer so that the glue doesn't go through the shirt and glue the top to the bottom shirt layer. I would do the small one 1st, personally, because if it did matter and some stones came unglued, it should be easier to fix the smaller one. IMHO. But I am new to this too.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The only reason to put a pillow or mouse pad material or cardboard between the front and back is to prevent the impressions showing up on the reverse side. Second press will not hurt the stones as I routinely do a press on the back of the rhinestones just to better set the glue...so go ahead but just put something between

Relax it will get easier


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

you could just put the t-shirt over the bottom platen, one side at a time, instead of putting it on the platen.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

oh good ideal...both sides. i'll keep watching this thread, as i am trying to break into the rhinestone end of the business.


----------



## Dtgman (Feb 11, 2010)

Put the rhinestones on each side of the shirt by fitting it over the press' plate . This way each side is only exposed to heat once, that is if you are using heat tranferable rhinestones that come with an adhesive on the bottom for high tempretures.


----------

